# Road Puppy Japanese Folding Bike Info??



## Antney (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello , I came across this bike this weekend and could not pass it up, I've been able to find very little on the internet so I thought maybe someone here would know. I know they used these for military and civilian use during and after WWII. I would assume they are somewhat rare but would like to know some kind of value to put on it as it wkill be coming up for sale shortly, Thanks....


----------



## 41caddy (Nov 2, 2012)

*Road Puppy*

Pretty neat bikes. I had two of those bikes a few years ago. Both were shipped to Canada. Mine were a bit rough. Each one pulled around $200. Yours is in much better condition. Hope that helps. I beleive I still have an extra rim if needed. Not a lot of info out there on these bikes. Hopefully you have better luck than I did. Good luck, 41caddy


----------



## Ace2014 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Still have the extra rim?*



41caddy said:


> Pretty neat bikes. I had two of those bikes a few years ago. Both were shipped to Canada. Mine were a bit rough. Each one pulled around $200. Yours is in much better condition. Hope that helps. I beleive I still have an extra rim if needed. Not a lot of info out there on these bikes. Hopefully you have better luck than I did. Good luck, 41caddy




Hello,
Do you still have the extra rim for the Road Puppy?
Many Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Smith (Dec 2, 2016)

What is the manufacturer of these road puppies


----------

